# Replacement Portuguese Birth Certificate



## John Gawn (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi I am trying to source a copy of my Portuguese mother in laws birth certificate as her house burnt to the ground a couple of years ago in Australia and we have no records left! She does have an Australian passport but needs a birth certificate.

Any help would be gratefully received

Thanks 

John
+61418944903
+447937350797 international Number


----------

